# God i wish i could have one of these!



## alexbee (Mar 24, 2016)

http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/perentie-3/

coolest reptile ever!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 24, 2016)

As much as they great to look at, I wouldn't recommend anyone keeping a large monitor without first having experience with smaller monitors. Quickest and easiest way to lose a finger, or more.


----------



## alexbee (Mar 24, 2016)

totally agree, Ive never kept a monitor, closes thing ever was a blue tongue when i was 12, ive kept snakes for some time but would never realistically buy a Perentie without gaining a lot of monitor experience.. If only they stayed 40cm long.. coolest looking monitors


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 24, 2016)

Blackheaded monitors, or their smaller cousins the freckled monitors, are quite colourful too. And a lot smaller than a perentie, lol.


----------

